# Is MLB.TV coming to Bolt?



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Have been assuming it would just show up one day, like the Hulu app did, but now that we're closing in on Spring Training and the MLB.TV app has yet to appear, I'm getting a bit nervous. Anybody know if it's coming?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It is not mentioned on MLB pages.


----------



## shemmy (Feb 17, 2010)

Given how bad the MLB app has been on the Roamio, I would suggest finding another way to stream MLB outside of Tivo. The continuous freezes and crashes causing a full Tivo reboot make it unusable.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

shemmy said:


> Given how bad the MLB app has been on the Roamio, I would suggest finding another way to stream MLB outside of Tivo. The continuous freezes and crashes causing a full Tivo reboot make it unusable.


Never had a single issue with it when I had Roamios. Oh, I have plenty of other options to stream it, but I was hoping it would be included. Ironically, it still works on the two Minis we have.


----------

